# HeII Freezes Over



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

After shooting my One Ring Shooter yesterday I decided that if I could do that then I could probably shoot a PFS, even though I've always said I can't. I started by finding a cool shape to cut out. I wanted something a little more comfortable than an OPFS and decided to go with Flicks' excellent Lizard template. I printed it off and made a couple mods to it to better accommodate a sideways hold.

Here's the result in plain ol' unfinished 1/2" plywood:










You may notice that the tubes are uneven at the fork ties. They were even when I started but a couple forkhits loosened the wrap and let one of the tubes slide up. My shooting went to pot at the end of my time outside today and I'm pretty sure that's why.

Anyway.

As long as I don't get too comfortable and forget to really bend the pouch around my thumb this little plinker works really well! Quite point-and-shootable. It's exciting to be having success with a new style of shooting.

Some video action:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the shape of that PFS better than the original. I can shoot them ... but can't hit anything with them.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hitting your top fork, MJ?

Had another look, and looks like thats the bottom fork... Hmmmmm.

Well I didn't say anything in your other posts, because everything seemed to be working for you, but (in the case of your ors technique) it kinda looks as if you may be "Bumping" the shot AROUND the "fork" more than over it... Not a problem with the single attachment, but cuuld be discouraging when shooting a reg fork... I might be way off but it looks like the pad of your thumb is facing straight up... That's great for a vertical frame hold, but soon's ya turn that fork.... Es no bueno!!Kinda looks like you might twist things into shape at the last moment when you do that "Ninja Snap" finale move,, but it's hard to tell..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Occasionally if I'm not focused.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lookin' good, M.J! Keep at it ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm considering learning to ride a unicycle.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm considering learning to ride a unicycle.


:rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" Well , there ya go . "


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

looking real good for the little shooter..Glad your getting it worked out..good for you..Hey I can't do it...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

MJ, Check out Toddy's snared wrap and tuck and you will never have to worry about your tubes slipping.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go MJ!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

August West said:


> MJ, Check out Toddy's snared wrap and tuck and you will never have to worry about your tubes slipping.


Totally.... or just wrap it like you mean it next time.....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Say, M.J ... If you would shoot the same style but with a natural fork and wear bib overalls (and put on about 50 pounds), you might be able to pass as Rufus Hussey!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ... Charles


----------

